# Mountain House sale



## sav4 (Oct 25, 2017)

Midway has it on sale for up to 25% off. I keep some buckets stored for long term, but it’s also light and small for hunting/fishing/camping trips.

I think it’s a decent addition for when we tire of what we canned out of the garden and meat that’s in the freezer.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I like and store Mountain House in with my other food preps.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have some of their products, too. Might be a good time to buy more.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the head's up! They also have Gamo Bone Collector reconditioned air rifles for $50 ... got both.


----------

